# Greddy Intake Plenum



## Prckle816 (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey I just picked up a Greedy Intake Plenum for a r33 Skyline, but all the directions are in Japanese. Not good for me since I can't read it. I got most of it figured out but it would be extremely helpful if someone had a translated manual, pdf, link, etc to a translation. Any help really would be appreciated.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

i used to have one, but do a search in google for Japanese to English, should have yah something. Though somehow you would have to get the characters on the computer so it would have something to translate.....call the place you bought it from, PS pics?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

scan it then have a pic to text translation problem then copy then paste....

Naw too much work I would call them and ask them if they have any English manuals for it. I'm sure they do


----------



## Prckle816 (Jul 6, 2004)

I emailed them (greddy) a couple of days ago. I'm hoping they'll send me something back but until then I figured someone around here would be able to help out.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

nope none of us that I know can read Japaneese


----------

